# Heirloom Seeds



## SouthCentralUS

I have seen various opinions in different places on sources for heirloom seeds. What is the VERY BEST in everyone's opinion? I have never bought any or heard of them before I came to this site.


----------



## pixieduster

I get mine from "My Patriot Supply". I love the heirloom because you can save the seeds from fruits and veggies, replant and never have to buy again.


----------



## PackerBacker

This would vary variety to variety year to year.

Minimum germination rates shouldn't vary between vendors so it doesn't really matter were you get them.

Don't get stuck on the term "heirloom". All you are really after is "open pollinated" if you are looking to save your own seeds.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Thank you PD. You are one of many. I am leaning toward MPS.


----------



## *Andi

This is the place I started ... Southern Seed exchange. 

http://www.southernexposure.com/


----------



## sailaway

I have noticed some heirloom seed packets say, "origin China" on the back.:gaah:


----------



## Grimm

Annie's Heirlooms.

They are located here in the states and harvest their own seeds. If they didn't harvest them they get them from the local Amish.


----------



## Lake Windsong

www.rareseeds.com

Baker Creek. Even if you don't order from them, their catalog is beautiful and informative.


----------



## squshnut

I buy from Morgan county seeds. they have a web site and have good prices.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Thanks everyone. I am writing the names down and will check them out.


----------



## PackerBacker

Twilleys has good prices.


----------



## siletz

Just to clarify: heirloom means the variety has been around for a long time, usually 50 years or more. Open pollinated means if you save it's seeds you will get the same thing the following year. Hybrid means that if you saved it's seeds, it will not come back similar to itself. For self sufficiency, you are looking for open pollinated seeds. They don't need to be heirloom. Be sure to also buy a seed saving book, as not all plants are very easy to save seed from.

As far as where to buy from? I would strongly suggest looking for someone who is from your region or climate. There are so many seeds out there that no one company could ever sell them all. So they specialize in what works in their area. Plus, as they save those seeds, they are saving the best of that variety for their conditions. For the Pacific Northwest, Territorial Seeds is one of the best. I don't even try to buy from seed companies in the midwest because those seeds would be adapted to growing in very different conditions than mine.

Above all, have fun looking through all of the catalogs. It truly makes winter seem a bit shorter.


----------



## PackerBacker

siletz said:


> Just to clarify: heirloom means the variety has been around for a long time, usually 50 years or more. Open pollinated means if you save it's seeds you will get the same thing the following year. Hybrid means that if you saved it's seeds, it will not come back similar to itself. For self sufficiency, you are looking for open pollinated seeds. They don't need to be heirloom. Be sure to also buy a seed saving book, as not all plants are very easy to save seed from.
> 
> As far as where to buy from? I would strongly suggest looking for someone who is from your region or climate. There are so many seeds out there that no one company could ever sell them all. So they specialize in what works in their area. Plus, as they save those seeds, they are saving the best of that variety for their conditions. For the Pacific Northwest, Territorial Seeds is one of the best. I don't even try to buy from seed companies in the midwest because those seeds would be adapted to growing in very different conditions than mine.
> 
> Above all, have fun looking through all of the catalogs. It truly makes winter seem a bit shorter.


Very few seed retailer actually grow their seeds so where you get them isn't that big of deal.


----------



## ZoomZoom

Y'all be careful with those seeds.

I planted some heirloom tomatoes in the garden last year. As does happen, not all were picked.

Rototilled the garden this spring. Low and behold, tomato plants started popping up around planting time. I made the mistake of not ripping all of them out. I ended up with about 400 tomato plants that popped up from those seeds. I pulled about 100 and transplanted or gave away. Those others took over the garden. Granted, I was getting a bushel of tomatoes every day or 2 but even that got old after about 180 quarts were canned. Next year, they're getting ripped out.


----------



## PackerBacker

I'm always careful with my seed.


----------



## kejmack

I got mine from Southern Seed Exchange and Baker Seed.


----------



## lilmissy0740

I also like Seed Savers Exchange.


----------



## siletz

PackerBacker said:


> Very few seed retailer actually grow their seeds so where you get them isn't that big of deal.


That is true of the larger companies, but I personally buy from several places here that source their seed locally. All seed is not created equal. If you are buying the seed that will become your parent plants to save seed from, it would be a good idea to have seed that has already been successful in your climate.


----------



## PackerBacker

Some people put a lot of stock into that but I don't. Climate is only one of dozens of things that the plants get accustom to so unless you buy from your next door neighbor with the same soil types and growing practices etc it won't matter.

I have received a lot of varieties from traders in the deep south and had great results. 

Who do you buy from that grows all their own seed?


----------



## siletz

PackerBacker said:


> Some people put a lot of stock into that but I don't. Climate is only one of dozens of things that the plants get accustom to so unless you buy from your next door neighbor with the same soil types and growing practices etc it won't matter.
> 
> I have received a lot of varieties from traders in the deep south and had great results.
> 
> Who do you buy from that grows all their own seed?


Wow, you seem very passionate about this. We have different opinions about this subject. I am sure neither will change the other's mind. I was just trying to offer the OP some good info before choosing where to buy their seed from. In my own experience, it makes a huge difference to buy varieties that will thrive in your personal climate. If I go shop in the Gurney's catalog and buy a big beafsteak tomato, there is no way that it will ripen in my cool coastal summers. Shopping from catalogs that are suited to your growing conditions helps to choose varieties that will be successful.

I never claimed that I buy from companies that grow ALL their own seed. I said it was grown locally. That means that the seed that they don't personally grow, they buy from local people that grow it. The varieties have been trial tested to grow in my area before they ever get offered in a catalog.

The three companies that I buy from are:
Territorial Seed http://www.territorialseed.com/
Nichols Garden Nursery https://www.nicholsgardennursery.com/store/index.php
Adaptive Seeds http://www.adaptiveseeds.com/

I would recommend these companies to anyone gardening in the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## *Andi

I also like Territorial Seeds, I have ordered from them a few times.


----------



## goshengirl

Just spent my mad $ over at Southern Exposure - I may not know yet what to do with all these herbs, but I'm going to find out!


----------



## kappydell

I like the seed savers eschange. they are a grassroots org. started when folks collecting heirloom varieties swapped seeds back & forth. hq is in decorah ia, and their notes on each variety are exceptional (ie, drought resistant, short season, etc). they will send a small sample (5-6) seeds out for a nominal fee (members swap for cost of postage) then you multiply by planting 3/4 of the sample, and saving seeds from those. In one season, you can build up quite a supply. In Jan they put out a cataloge of who has what to swap. They also have excellent book on saving seeds on your own "seed to seed" by ainsworth (who is a member).


----------



## squshnut

siletz said:


> Wow, you seem very passionate about this. We have different opinions about this subject. I am sure neither will change the other's mind. I was just trying to offer the OP some good info before choosing where to buy their seed from. In my own experience, it makes a huge difference to buy varieties that will thrive in your personal climate. If I go shop in the Gurney's catalog and buy a big beafsteak tomato, there is no way that it will ripen in my cool coastal summers. Shopping from catalogs that are suited to your growing conditions helps to choose varieties that will be successful.
> 
> I never claimed that I buy from companies that grow ALL their own seed. I said it was grown locally. That means that the seed that they don't personally grow, they buy from local people that grow it. The varieties have been trial tested to grow in my area before they ever get offered in a catalog.
> 
> The three companies that I buy from are:
> Territorial Seed http://www.territorialseed.com/
> Nichols Garden Nursery https://www.nicholsgardennursery.com/store/index.php
> Adaptive Seeds http://www.adaptiveseeds.com/
> 
> I would recommend these companies to anyone gardening in the Pacific Northwest.


What you are saying is seed companies only sell what will grow in the area they are in. That is not always true. My suggestion is to ask another gardener is your area what varieties they grow. Or buy several varietys your self, try them and pick the one that works for you.
i order my seed from back east and grow them fine. Seeds I have bought from a company closer didn't do as well. 
It's hard to tell where a seed company gets there seeds. Once you save your own then you might see them getting acclimated to your soil and climate if you know what to select for.


----------



## kyredneck

Start here: http://www.csrees.usda.gov/Extension/ ...and track down your nearest county extension office or University Ag Dept. and learn which VARIETIES OF VEGETABLES grow well in your locale. THIS COULD BE VERY IMPORTANT.

For example if you lived in KY a good place to start learning would be here: http://www.uky.edu/Ag/Horticulture/ ....which will then lead you to a document such as:

Vegetable Cultivars for Kentucky Gardens

SHTF hasn't occurred yet. Take advantage of 'the establishment' while it's still around.


----------



## kappydell

your local county extension office is often an excellent source of info on food preservation as well. Mine tests the pressure gauges on canners for free; and runs a community garden where you can supplement your garden with extra space.


----------

